# Need Information about King Trailers



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello.
I have two 2 horse straight load King Trailers.
I want to sell one, but I am trying to get a feel for what they should sell for.
When I tried to look up the manufacturer, I couldn't find anything. My red one has a title and the other one, the man told me he had taken another trailer frame and put it under my white King's body. When he went to go and register it, he told them it was homemade and it was a utility trailer. He told the DMV that it only weighs 712 pounds so he didn't have to pay as much for registration.

So, I was able to find out that there is a weight limit for getting a title. If it weighs under the least amount, they will not give you a title. I know this trailer does *not* weigh only 712 pounds. I can feel it when in tow... And I know where I can go to get it weighed.
I also found out that King trailers were made by Cimmaron Manufacturing Company in Tulsa, OK. They are no longer in business. 

So, basically what I'd really like to know, is, for what years was King in business, what styles of trailers did they make, etc.

And I'd also like to know what your thoughts are about my white King only having a certificate of registration. Should I have it weighed, and take it to the DMV and get a real title. Sure, I'd like to pay less, who doesn't, but what if I go and sell this one later on? I'm wondering if I'd be opening a can of worms with this.

Danielle


----------



## countryboy92 (Jan 22, 2013)

King trailers haven't been around for awhile that I am aware but I am aware that they made a wide range of trailers but I am be mistaken. Sorry not that much of a help.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I have not heard of this trailer sorry no help


----------

